# Camera Party



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Since my new Sigma lens would be trying on the Lee Kit for the first time all of his friends were invited. This is a video of their little party 
Joking aside this is my 1st attempt at a stop motion video. It comprises of 406 shots taken with my Panasonic TZ7 mounted on a tripod. Shots were then stitched together in Quicktime Pro at 6fps then the music, Hot Butter by Popcorn was added in Windows Movie Maker.






Thanks for looking, Phil


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Very good dread to think how long that took you with all those shots ..


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

You do know your address is clearly visible on that envelope right? :lol: Especially so in fullscreen 1080p :wave:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EcosseGP said:


> Very good dread to think how long that took you with all those shots ..


About an hour 


gr33n said:


> You do know your address is clearly visible on that envelope right? :lol: Especially so in fullscreen 1080p :wave:


Yeh, come round and i'll do a time-lapse of you burgling my house haha:lol:
Er, Its not my address...anyway.....
Thanks Phil, i mean Paul


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Clever stuff, but you really do need to get out more......:thumb: :lol:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

awesome


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice one phil :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very clever:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Clever stuff, but you really do need to get out more......:thumb: :lol:


I cant deny it :wall:


rickparmar said:


> awesome





Dan J said:


> nice one phil :thumb:





pooma said:


> Very clever:thumb:


Thanks


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> About an hour
> 
> Yeh, come round and i'll do a time-lapse of you burgling my house haha:lol:
> Er, Its not my address...anyway.....
> Thanks Phil, i mean Paul


:lol: Just thought id mention it fella :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great stuff. I love these, it's like watching Morph.

My lad has been making these with Lego and also did one with space putty. Keeps him entertained for hours.


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome mate!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

gr33n said:


> :lol: Just thought id mention it fella :thumb:


Much appreciated but i thought i could trust the fellow DWers 

Phil


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice work. :thumb:


I reckon we could get it Viral to your home page (if you have one) or to DW.

I have a few blog friends that could get it sent around the net. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> Very nice work. :thumb:
> 
> I reckon we could get it Viral to your home page (if you have one) or to DW.
> 
> ...


I aint got a site, just a flickr page lol but you go for it mate... :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Great vid!!

Should get shot of the hitech filters asap, got fed up with mine with magenta casting when stacking...get some LEEs


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

buckas said:


> Great vid!!
> 
> Should get shot of the hitech filters asap, got fed up with mine with magenta casting when stacking...get some LEEs


Ive only bought the one HArd Grad as no one had Lee's as usual when i was buying!  The Hitech 10 StopPro did very well in a recent review in comparison with the Lee Big Stopper Drew. Typically when ive spent my cash someone texts me with a place who has loads of stock. 

I will get them for sure next. I have to say the Kood ND4 is great and quite a few really good photographers on Flickr i know use it. Only £18 aswell 

Phil


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice vid dude


----------

